# Why do my Discus keep eating their eggs



## skrick

On the 2nd day my 2 discus keep eating the eggs I can see they are fertilized,eggs look good. MaybeI bother them as I come to look sometimes, but water, temp and all was good.Can I be spooking them ?


----------



## April

They taste good and they are young and still prefer the breeding to raising a family. Give them time.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235815,-123.185303


----------



## skrick

Lmao that's funny thanks April


----------



## Chappy

Yes, she sure does have a way with words, doesn't she  But she's right; they're just having fun right now and trying to figure it all out. They'll be fine


----------



## skrick

Yeah it was disturbing last night I went downstairs to see the eggs I even saw little black dots in them earlier then all of a sudden they ate them I was like Noooooooooooo oh well it will come in time thanks for the help


----------



## charles

maybe it is your rays


----------



## skrick

I have them in a 33g with cone and bare bottom they are by themselves


----------



## hondas3000

can you just remove the eggs after a day or two? or you need the parent to raise them? I know some fish take times to practice or they find its too much for them to raise fry in a 33G since its only enough room for 2 adult  .


----------



## Rastapus

I love eggs......


----------



## skrick

they need the parents to eat mucus for the first few days there is only mama and papa in the tank they have eaten them like 4-5 times now and its frustrating ill try diff things but maybe they are just not ready to raise them


----------



## April

Well. Are they getting further each time? Sounds to me like they were ready to hatch.they get even tastier then. Usually as they hatch they move them..and young pairs get to swallowing. Give them 
A few more times and they will progress. Soon they will move them..then eat when they go free swimming...and eventually let them go on their body. That's the easy part. Lol. Wait till you have to raise them. That's the hard part. Raising to good shape and keeping them alive. Very easy to runt them out and get bad shape and big eye. 
It's amazing to watch them now the parents..worth the challenge...but frustrating also.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235405,-123.185123


----------



## skrick

Awesome thanks for the info it's the challenge I love oh well I'll just keep trying and give them the best home I can


----------



## gklaw

April said:


> Sounds to me like they were ready to hatch they get even tastier then.[/url]


Mmmmm, does April has some secret recipe for discus caviar


----------



## aquaboy71

Assuming they laid eggs on a cone (or similar), how about a cone mesh egg protector? I received one from a seller who I bought discus pairs from. Not sure how available they are but will probably order some in the future just in case I need more than one at one time. Good luck!


----------



## eywa

The problem is because you have a young discus pair. Usually this is bound to happen in their first spawn and it can take several spawning before they are more experienced and ready to care for the young. It's natural.


----------



## April

I've done the mesh before. If they aren't ready to carry... Them they still aren't good parents. Time. You should see them waiting longer each time before they eat.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274958,-122.835538


----------

